# [solved] hciconfig doesn't return any output

## benny1967

bluetooth used to work here, but i don't use it very often. so i cannot say since when exectly it doesn't workt anymore.

what i notice is that hciconfig doesn't return any output. nothing:

 *Quote:*   

> # hciconfig 
> 
> # 

 

bt services start normally; dmesg doesn't contain errors but normal bluetooth messages. 

what could it be? anything changed in the basic BT configuration recently?Last edited by benny1967 on Mon Aug 31, 2009 3:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ruivilela

try to start /etc/init.d/dbus 

before bluetooth or ...

#hciconfig hci0 up

or when you type (if it's a USB device)

#lsusb

it shows a bluetooth device?

----------

## benny1967

I remember doing the dbus-thing and lsusb.... but today I found the real reason:

My kernel didn't have the "HCI USB driver". Must have happened during one of the last kernel updates. Not using bluetooth often I didn't notice then. 

So, compiled the module and... voilà. Works again!  :Wink: 

----------

